# More tab



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey Kids

Looks like I am going to be playing a show based on some classic Rock, it will be my first
Its just a big party in a barn I think so as long as I hold down the bottom and catch the rests I will be fine...i hope!!

So I have some of the songs and more to come but need to find some better quality tab, what sites are you getting it from?
Looking for these bands on Bass. 

Neil Young
CCR
Thin Lizzy
ZZ Top
Hip
I am also trying to get some Ramones in there:banana: if the old boys will play fast for me.
Bev


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

www.ultimate-guitar.com


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

e-chords.com is pretty good. You need to register (free) but they have lots of tabs for all instruments. I think there may be issues with printing if you go the free route, but copy and paste works for me with word. the good thing is most songs have the key and you can change keys.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> www.ultimate-guitar.com


This is the one I also use. Lots of the other tab sites are junk.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

+1 on that, particularly the power tab versions

Andy


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

i just use google lol just type in what ever you looking for ex.... "hey hey my my neil young bass tab".... when i do that it seems to give me the best results


----------

